# Custom Dash Cobra's



## swingerguy340 (Jul 17, 2007)

Just finished them up for some matched 4 lane racing! Let me know what you think?


----------



## beast1624 (Mar 28, 2009)

Those looks fantastic! We have the same for our group as an IROC class.










We put them on Dash 3-Lam chassis with Balls Out wheels, Super Tire rears and O-Ring fronts. Had to do the skinny tires to make it where you had to drive them because the Dash chassis are so fast. We race them in our group almost every week. We have been very impressed with how tough the bodies and how fast the chassis are. They get faster every time we run them.


----------



## GT40 (Jan 18, 2014)

beast
Great looking cars, :thumbsup:well done.*
Question*
What size are the rear super tires, please


----------



## beast1624 (Mar 28, 2009)

Those are 378's


----------



## swingerguy340 (Jul 17, 2007)

Those look great! Mine are the AFX version - the Tjet versions look very nice as well though!


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

love that light green


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

They look good to me S340...Put em on the track, turn em loose...RM


----------



## swingerguy340 (Jul 17, 2007)

Thanks guys! Waiting on another Jag hobbies as they need contacts and different silicone's.. 

Here is the color list if any should like the color and want it - 

Green - Model Master Citrus Yellow Metallic PN - 28101
Gold - Plasti-kote Saddle Metallic PN - 1521
Blue - Dupi-color Light Blue Metallic PN - DGM0539
Silver - Dupi-color Silver Charcoal metallic PN - DSFM236


----------

